# How does Kentmere compare to Ilford?



## kbova (Feb 24, 2006)

In years past I used either Ilford firber papers or Arista. Just curious if Kentmere is in the ballpark or not. discuss.


----------



## KevinR (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it better. It reminds me more of Oriental. I would not hesitate using it.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Feb 25, 2006)

You may want to take a look on the Analog Photography Users Group (www.apug.org) - the forums there have at least 30 threads on Kentmere, and the galleries have 120 scans of members' images printed on various types of Kentmere paper (I just did a search). You have to be a subscriber to see the galleries, but it is worth it.

Thomsk


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 26, 2006)

Personally I have never liked Kentmere and could never understand why people used it. But it is just a personal view.
And that is what choice of paper is: personal.
If we were all the same life would be boring.


----------

